# Apevia Case



## Butanna (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144202

Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has this case. Seeing good reviews on it so far, maybe any of you guys can clue me in on the quality of this case. Thanks.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks preatty good i have an apevia case and i like it


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i have an apevia (when they were aspire) and it has been nice, but not enough goodies for the price. they are pretty well made, just if its plastic, it WILL break. ive broken all of my faceplates. its currently being held on with wax =.= anyway, i dont think that case has any faceplates so you should be good to go..


----------



## Butanna (Dec 14, 2007)

forcifer said:


> i have an apevia (when they were aspire) and it has been nice, but not enough goodies for the price. they are pretty well made, just if its plastic, it WILL break. ive broken all of my faceplates. its currently being held on with wax =.= anyway, i dont think that case has any faceplates so you should be good to go..



LOL! wax... wow thats a good one. idk dude they look like face plates to me lol.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i dont see any...looks more like mesh  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144089 is my case, and you can see the faceplates.


----------



## Butanna (Dec 14, 2007)

forcifer said:


> i dont see any...looks more like mesh  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144089 is my case, and you can see the faceplates.


lucky ******* gets 2 back LED fans.. im definitely gonna get 2 LED fans in the back to make it as blue as possible lol.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the same case as Forci and really like it. If it comes with a PSU get rid of it. The ones Apevia includes with its cases are pure and total CRAP.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Both those cases have good cooling. But definitely follow EB's advice and stay away from their power supplies.


----------



## Butanna (Dec 14, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> Both those cases have good cooling. But definitely follow EB's advice and stay away from their power supplies.



Thanks a lot everyone, great help. I'll keep it in mind Matt.


----------

